# Flatulent poodle!



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I think some poos are just like that... Remington burps after he eats, it is like a joke to him... He also from time to time will toot and just look at me and grin... It is enough to clear a room.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

No, Conan definitely does it in excess! Lol not just after he eats, but it is throughout the day, can be hours after he's eaten and relieved himself. Does seen mostly at night and in his sleep though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, looking at the ingredients, there are lots of grains (which are hard to digest) and corn oil, etc. and other things I can't even pronounce. Maybe a higher grade food for starters? I think there are lots of others, maybe grain free makes sense.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think trying a different food is a logical place to start. I know many dogs have difficulty digesting some grains.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Definitely where were going to start, and grains naturally were on my mind. I've heard that too much/too little protein can cause this also, but am unsure first of all if its true for too little, and not sure when switching foods how much is too much.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My standards have been gassy on every food, Vegas even exaggerates it. Every time he bows to stretch, he stretches his rear in the air, lifts his tail, and farts. He especially likes doing this coming off the couch for extra rear height. He's such a guy.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine aren't very often, but I think it's really funny the odd time that it's happened. Last week Indy was cavorting around me acting all undignified and silly for once, when she farted and she whirled around to glare at her tail like it wasn't her fault, ha,ha!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I know the spoo I just adopted from a friend is also quite gassy. She was on raw with her and that decreased the grassiness but she still had her farts and burps (but less stinky for sure). She gets extra gassy when she eats something she's not supposed to as well  I know my friend tries everything to try and reduce it but I think the spoo is just a very gassy girl haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Charlie does that all the time. Even when he sleeps.


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Wade is on a grain-free food (Natural Balance Duck & Potato) and he is VERY gassy! He burps and they sound like human burps, and his farts are silent but incredibly deadly. We've found that he's most gassy after eating/drinking, which makes sense.


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

For me, all my dogs get very gassy from ben&bully dried liver treats. One of those and their farts are enough to clear a room...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

Erin said:


> My spoo is verrrrrry gassy! What are some causes? He's on authority lamb, my other dogs do great on this, but what am I looking for in a food to potentially nix this?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Kansas was awful when we got him, He could clear a room. With all that gas I was worried about bloat. He is now eating salmon sensitive and so much better.
When I researched I read that lamb is hard to digest. He also takes digestive enzymes as well. Each dog is different so when you change over do it slowly.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My boy Bob farts so much that a friend bought me a book called "Walter the Farting Dog." It is a children's book, but not the kind of book that would have been published when I was a kid! It is not exactly teaching solid values, but it is very funny. It is a story about a family at a yard sale. The kids go off to get ice cream and while they are gone the dad sells the family dog to a stranger for $10. Turns out the purchaser is a bank robber who plans to use Walter's farting ability to help him rob banks. It goes on from there... And of course, Walter ends up being the hero. Very funny.


----------



## Maussie (May 18, 2013)

I had no idea Standards were gassy. Silas burps and (almost) silent farts all the time. Never been smelly so far, just audible. LOL

Marci


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

It doesn't matter what Hib eats. Every single time he stretches, he lets a big one out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou doesnt fart much. I havent noticed.. Apollo has only been with us a few days and I already noticed a couple !! Stinky!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

So my wonderful vet had recommended to me that I put my gassy lady on either some probiotics Or I can feed her plain yogurt. 

I put her on yogurt like two table spoon full with her meals and she farts significantly a lot less so maybe you could try that 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maussie (May 18, 2013)

I will try the yogurt. Silas isn't stinky, just frequently audible. If you know what I mean. 
Thanks for the suggestions,
Marci


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am sure people with farty dogs are thankful for the yogurt/probiotics tip. I am lucky Swizzle farts very rarely and they don't smell.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My girls eat Wellness Grain free, topped with a bit of Honest Kitchen and Raw in the evenings. They are rarely ever gassy, but if they are , it will clear the room ! They do get probiotics as well, not daily, but weekly.


----------

